# i can't get no sleep



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i have got my training and my diet sorted but yet i can't seem to sleep, i think this is what is holding my gains back im not getting any time to recover. on average i sleep around 3-4 hours per night and wake up feeling like ****

i have tried

Gaba

5 htp

Nytol

Melatonin

and different herbal things

nothing seems to work and its frustrating when i put so much effort into my diet and my training but cant seem to get anymore becuase of my sleep

anyone have this problem or even better a solution?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Go to docs mate I have a sleeping problem but not tryed that many meds maybe he can suggest something I just battle through and get 3 hours here and there


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Are u on any aas


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Are u on any aas


no im not and ive been to the doctors plenty of time and they blame it on anxiety and try to prescribe me things to counter that or even sometimes anti depressants which i dont want theres nothing wrong with me except for the fact that i just cant sleep

i asked them if they could prescribe sleeping tablets but that said at my age they dont want me to take them as i will be become reliant on them and i will have to continue taking them

annoying though when you train really hard eat well and then get no sleep and feel terrible!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> no im not and ive been to the doctors plenty of time and they blame it on anxiety and try to prescribe me things to counter that or even sometimes anti depressants which i dont want theres nothing wrong with me except for the fact that i just cant sleep
> 
> i asked them if they could prescribe sleeping tablets but that said at my age they dont want me to take them as i will be become reliant on them and i will have to continue taking them
> 
> annoying though when you train really hard eat well and then get no sleep and feel terrible!


What anti deppressants mate? I had a similar issue a few years back and they prescribed me some as one of the side effects of them was helping you sleep, I reluctantly agreed to take them and it sorted it out.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

if zopiclone doesn't make you sleep then i dont know what will.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What anti deppressants mate? I had a similar issue a few years back and they prescribed me some as one of the side effects of them was helping you sleep, I reluctantly agreed to take them and it sorted it out.


i was prescribed prozac, melantonin and something else i cant quite remember what. but ever since then i have been trying different sleeping tablets. i dont really want to have to rely on a tablet to make me sleep for the rest of my life already but i suppose it is better than not sleeping at all?

ive tried all the relaxtion crap before bed even hypnotherapy and no joy.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Spliff.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

ba baracuss said:


> Spliff.


^^This

are you taking any supps though?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mccreesh said:


> no im not and ive been to the doctors plenty of time and they blame it on anxiety and try to prescribe me things to counter that or even sometimes anti depressants which i dont want theres nothing wrong with me except for the fact that i just cant sleep
> 
> i asked them if they could prescribe sleeping tablets but that said at my age they dont want me to take them as i will be become reliant on them and i will have to continue taking them
> 
> annoying though when you train really hard eat well and then get no sleep and feel terrible!


How old are you?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> no im not and ive been to the doctors plenty of time and they blame it on anxiety and try to prescribe me things to counter that or even sometimes anti depressants which i dont want theres nothing wrong with me except for the fact that i just cant sleep
> 
> i asked them if they could prescribe sleeping tablets but that said at my age they dont want me to take them as i will be become reliant on them and i will have to continue taking them
> 
> annoying though when you train really hard eat well and then get no sleep and feel terrible!


didn't see this post it's deffo the anti-depressants i was taking them about 4month ago and i could lie in complete darkness for an hour and not fall asleep if you don't think you need them then don't take them and see how it goes


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

you honestly just need to make a concious effort to break the cycle. End of last year I was taking Nytol 1 a night (was taking 2) as I (thought) my sleeping problems were bad.

stopped taking them, i'd try to go to bed at say 10:30pm - wake up at midight...up all through the night. Felt like a complete zombie by noon almost like it felt like my mind and body were apart, was fcked up.

over the next couple days same time at bed 10:30 then i'd get up at say 2am...this continued slowly over the space over just over a week to a point where my normal sleeping pattern resumed.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> you honestly just need to make a concious effort to break the cycle. End of last year I was taking Nytol 1 a night (was taking 2) as I (thought) my sleeping problems were bad.
> 
> stopped taking them, i'd try to go to bed at say 10:30pm - wake up at midight...up all through the night. Felt like a complete zombie by noon almost like it felt like my mind and body were apart, was fcked up.
> 
> over the next couple days same time at bed 10:30 then i'd get up at say 2am...this continued slowly over the space over just over a week to a point where my normal sleeping pattern resumed.


Its ****ing horrible init mate I get the same thing but can never survive the day to try and get it back on track allways end up back to sleep at 6-7 am but if I have to go out I'm pure ruined can't talk stutter everything greasy skin just feel like pure **** lol


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> i have got my training and my diet sorted but yet i can't seem to sleep, i think this is what is holding my gains back im not getting any time to recover. on average i sleep around 3-4 hours per night and wake up feeling like ****
> 
> i have tried
> 
> ...


What do you eat / drink after 6pm?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Have a few tokes on a joint mate. After an hour you'll be sleeping like a baby.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Have a few tokes on a joint mate. After an hour you'll be sleeping like a baby.


Lol over literally just done this, time to wake the mrs up for some 4am fun lmao!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Have a few tokes on a joint mate. After an hour you'll be sleeping like a baby.


last time i had a few tokes on joint felt like i was sinking into the ground, closed my eyes felt like i was on a roller coaster then freaked out and became para to fukk.

op have a [email protected], normally works


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Tren.. please let me sleep, I like sleep :crying:


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah a joint before bed always helps but then i fall into the habit of not being able to sleep if i dont...

i may aswell come off the sleeping tablets if i am only sleeping 2-3 hours a night whilest on them, but those 2-3 hours are better than no sleep that id get without them!


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> How old are you?


20


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

edinburgh6982 said:


> you honestly just need to make a concious effort to break the cycle. End of last year I was taking Nytol 1 a night (was taking 2) as I (thought) my sleeping problems were bad.
> 
> stopped taking them, i'd try to go to bed at say 10:30pm - wake up at midight...up all through the night. Felt like a complete zombie by noon almost like it felt like my mind and body were apart, was fcked up.
> 
> over the next couple days same time at bed 10:30 then i'd get up at say 2am...this continued slowly over the space over just over a week to a point where my normal sleeping pattern resumed.


fair play mate, i keep contemplating on this. quite a few times ive stopped the sleeping tablets but then ive gone 2 or 3 days with no sleep and felt so ill because of it i just have to take them again to sleep maybe i just need more will power... and caffeine!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> fair play mate, i keep contemplating on this. quite a few times ive stopped the sleeping tablets but then ive gone 2 or 3 days with no sleep and felt so ill because of it i just have to take them again to sleep maybe i just need more will power... and caffeine!


I would take a week off work and try to break yourself into the cycle. Literally tire your body out during the day, then let it relax in the evening - it will be screaming for sleep by the end.

I used to do the wrong things before going to bed and it would make my mind race (I'd have some of my best ideas lying in bed but it ****ed with my sleep). I would avoid anything before bed time that makes your body create adrenaline. Things such as gaming (xbox, PC etc), working out. I would also lay off any caffeine after 6pm - that includes energy drinks, coffee etc.

Best of luck with it mate, getting no sleep is a bloody nightmare!


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Goosh said:


> I would take a week off work and try to break yourself into the cycle. Literally tire your body out during the day, then let it relax in the evening - it will be screaming for sleep by the end.
> 
> I used to do the wrong things before going to bed and it would make my mind race (I'd have some of my best ideas lying in bed but it ****ed with my sleep). I would avoid anything before bed time that makes your body create adrenaline. Things such as gaming (xbox, PC etc), working out. I would also lay off any caffeine after 6pm - that includes energy drinks, coffee etc.
> 
> Best of luck with it mate, getting no sleep is a bloody nightmare!


thats a good idea i didnt think of that, not the ideal way to use a weeks holiday but if it gets me sleeping i dont care!

ive took my tv and xbox out of my room and stopped taking pre workouts or caffeine before gym but i guess if if my body is tired enough i will have to sleep

Cheers mate!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> thats a good idea i didnt think of that, not the ideal way to use a weeks holiday but if it gets me sleeping i dont care!
> 
> ive took my tv and xbox out of my room and stopped taking pre workouts or caffeine before gym but i guess if if my body is tired enough i will have to sleep
> 
> Cheers mate!


No probs mate. Doesn't even have to be a weeks holiday - just take a day either side of a weekend (if you don't work them) and do it that way.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mccreesh said:


> 20


Have you always slept bad? I have never been a great sleeper. Taken a lorry full of different potions to try and help. The only thing I have found works is being in a good place in my life, lame as it sounds. But even now, whilst things are going good, I am going through a normal phase of sleeping badly. There are just rare days/few days where I seem to get a rested sleep. Other than that, I just live with it, and try and be as healthy as I can in other areas of my life, including my general mental health.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Have you always slept bad? I have never been a great sleeper. Taken a lorry full of different potions to try and help. The only thing I have found works is being in a good place in my life, lame as it sounds. But even now, whilst things are going good, I am going through a normal phase of sleeping badly. There are just rare days/few days where I seem to get a rested sleep. Other than that, I just live with it, and try and be as healthy as I can in other areas of my life, including my general mental health.


Not always, went through a stage a few years ago where i suffered with anxiety and depression, up until then i slept perfectly if anything too much! since then i just havent been able to sleep without sleeping tablets and it has got to the point now where even they do not work for me

i just dont know what it is, as soon as i get to bed my mind just starts thinking about anything and everything and then i cant sleep


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

This may sound a bit lame, but reading is one of the best things you can do before bed as it forces your mind to create the mental images to go along with the words. This will mentally tire you out and can really help you sleep better.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mccreesh said:


> Not always, went through a stage a few years ago where i suffered with anxiety and depression, up until then i slept perfectly if anything too much! since then i just havent been able to sleep without sleeping tablets and it has got to the point now where even they do not work for me
> 
> i just dont know what it is, as soon as i get to bed my mind just starts thinking about anything and everything and then i cant sleep


Same as me mate. Never slept great, but it all got a ton worse when I got depression and anxiety around the time I was 18-19. I do the same, lie in bed and start thinking about everything. Normally science now  so that can help my studies. But it's virtually impossible for me not to think. I can try not to, but then without realizing, I'm thinking again. I've tried counting sheep, but that did work, pmsl. There are to many variables when counting sheep; am I imagining real or cartoon sheep, is it day or night, are they jumping over a fence, wall, or are they jumping at all... etc.

One way I've found to relax my mind is to try and think about stuff that doesn't require creative thought. What I mean by that is, I often lie and think about things that require new thought, and input from the the creative part of my brain. This literally makes my brain ache. But if I lie and let my mind think about something that dosn't require new though, it relaxes me. My main thing is, I think about dead lifting. It's such a simple thought, just picking up a weight, but it is enough to stop my mind going into anything more complicated. I can mull it over without using to much computing power... Plus it's done in a place where there isn't to much other stuff associated with, I.e., the gym.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Same as me mate. Never slept great, but it all got a ton worse when I got depression and anxiety around the time I was 18-19. I do the same, lie in bed and start thinking about everything. Normally science now  so that can help my studies. But it's virtually impossible for me not to think. I can try not to, but then without realizing, I'm thinking again. I've tried counting sheep, but that did work, pmsl. There are to many variables when counting sheep; am I imagining real or cartoon sheep, is it day or night, are they jumping over a fence, wall, or are they jumping at all... etc.
> 
> One way I've found to relax my mind is to try and think about stuff that doesn't require creative thought. What I mean by that is, I often lie and think about things that require new thought, and input from the the creative part of my brain. This literally makes my brain ache. But if I lie and let my mind think about something that dosn't require new though, it relaxes me. My main thing is, I think about dead lifting. It's such a simple thought, just picking up a weight, but it is enough to stop my mind going into anything more complicated. I can mull it over without using to much computing power... Plus it's done in a place where there isn't to much other stuff associated with, I.e., the gym.


you have exactly the same problem as me but im going to give this ago, i love dead lifting so i will gladly think of it when im in bed

thanks for the advice mate but wow you have really though this whole counting the sheep thing through LOL


----------

